# Autobrite Cherry Glaze Polish



## VIPER

*Price & Availability:*

Autobrite Direct Cherry Glaze. £4.99 for 250ml. £6.99 for 500ml. £10.99 for 1000ml. £25.99 for 5ltr.

*Used On:*

Hyundai Getz in Silver

*Manufacturer's Product Information:*

Cherry glaze has been formulated to give your car that ultimate shine. Cherry glaze will clean and protect your car against the harmful elements. 
Cherry glaze will clean you paint, polish, restore the colour of your paintwork and protect to leave a outstanding finish with its special added waxes. Ideal for all paint finishes including metallics and can be used on all metal surfaces including bumpers, trim, chrome, and alloy wheels.
When using Cherry Glaze dont worry if you get any on your plastic trim! Cherry Glaze will simply wipe away leaving no chalky residue, wont stain and smells great!
Simply a fantastic All in one polish/restorer that will make your car the star!

*Packaging:*

250ml bottle supplied with very positive and strudy feeling 'press to flip' lid that allows a controlled amount of product out.










*Appearance and fragrance: *

Reasonably runny cream consistancy typical of most 'all in one' type products on the market. Not too thick so easy to get out of the bottle and doesn't seperate when left standing, although shaken well prior to first use. Wonderful cherry frangrance that is fairly strong, but again as with the 'Berry Blast' tyre gel, not sickly or overpowering in my opinion, but very pleasant to work with, and if you're working inside a garage like I was, you will have a work area that smells like a fruit shop afterwards - especially if you're using both products on the same detail job. Very nice indeed.

*Cleaning and Cutting Power:*

The cutting power wasn't tested in this review as I'd got no need to explore that on the test vehicle, but there were a few localised areas where dried on water spots remained after the wash (not from the washing stage, but probably from the car being put away wet and left to dry naturally in the garage. The ONR (see below) removed most, but as said, a few areas remained. The Cherry Glaze was worked into there areas with a little more pressure and it was able to remove them even on the foam applicator. Had they still remained stubborn, I would have switched to a microfibe applicator pad to apply to gain a little more friction.

*Ease Of Use:*

Car was washed and dried with Optimum No Rinse - mainly because it wasn't particularly dirty and also because of reasons that are immaterial here, I had to move it into the garage to do it.

Couldn't be easier in all honesty; thin bead of product applied to a Meguiar's yellow foam applicator and spread with my finger was enough to do the whole roof on the test car.










Aided by it being simplicity itself to spread around and get a uniform thin coat on. On the whole only light pressure was used.



















The manufacturer claims it to be suitable for every type of surface on the car (excluding the windscreen). I tested this out on the unpainted black plastic parts like the door strip down the side and the mirror casings.



















Left for a few minutes as per the bottle instructions, it wiped off with total ease and didn't need any hard rubbing whatsoever. A real pleasure.

*Finish:*

Very slick feeling and although it's difficult to see much of difference on a well maintained car, and especially a silver one, left a very nice overall look on the paintwork and as this car isn't completely swirl free, I did notice a slight reduction in a few areas which I put down to a filling effect rather than it being corrected.




























The unpainted plastic parts were very impressive and came out looking superb - not overly glossy and with no trace of any white residue in the pits of the surface.



















*Durability:*

For a product of this type it's impressing me greatly. Another car I used it on more or less straight after this test car (which I'll be revisiting in a few days) showed it to be lasting very well indeed.

*Value:*

Extremely good at less than five pounds for the size I was supplied with. After doing the entire car I couldn't see that any had been used at all. The variety of size options makes it attractive to a number of different customer types.

*DW Rating:* *98%*
















*Overall:*

I was very, very impressed with this 'all in one' and since using it on a second vehicle after the test one shown above, it really did give a fresh 'glow' to the finish I've not seen on this particular car before in the time I've been looking after it. In light of that, I've increased my original score from 95% to 98%, as I really think it warrants it and I can't find any reason for anyone not to have this is their kit. 
The ease and speed of use is particularly impressive and the ability to apply straight over unpainted trim (and glass) really does simplify the process. In fact whilst using this, I thought to myself that I probably couldn't have gone around the car with a quick detailing spray any faster. The value seems very good indeed and as it's available in a wide range of sizes means it could have a place in many people's kit from the single car owner to a dealership / trader or valetor.

I've awarded it the DW 'Simplicity' badge due to the points mentioned above.

I will be updating this review on another vehicle shortly with more 'after' pictures that weren't possible on the day due to not being able to get the test car out of the garage.

Thankyou to Autobrite Direct for supplying the product for review and if you are interested in purchasing, it is available here:-

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/c...e-ultimate-in-paintwork-protection-1975-p.asp


----------

